# Max Mix CO2 Reactor *clacking* sound



## kkau1 (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi,

I've been using a Max Mix L co2 reactor for awhile now without any problems. However, the reactor worked soo good that i got the Max Mix M size for another tank. The problem is that once the system is running, the impellers in it keep bumping into each other or the sides of the wall. This results in a constant *clack clack clack*. Has anyone had this problem with this reactor before? and if so, were you able to fix it?

Thanks!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Did you get it from Aqua Botanic?

If you did, you may want to post it in the Aqua Botanic site in the sponsor section.


----------



## kkau1 (Jun 22, 2006)

Kind of wish i did just to get some support. I bought it in Asia on my last trip : (


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

The directions say to turn it upside down a few times to get rid of all the trapped air in it so that it is full of only water.

Did you do this? If you didn't, it may be the source of the noise.

I bought one too, but I haven't hooked it up yet.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

If you can not fix it, I would see if you can remove or disable the propellars alltogether. You can unscrew the bottom. Just put some bio balls inside it.


----------

